
Show HN: Real-Time procedural growing plant in JavaScript/WebGL - madflame991
https://adrianton3.github.io/jonquil/
======
lioeters
Beautiful work! It's super fast and smooth. In fact, it's so fast I'm kind of
dizzy. :)

Thank you for sharing the source, I'd love to study it. Interesting that the
whole artwork/animation is composed of little PNG images, I would have
imagined SVG.

